
Lack of ZFS File System Support in Snow Leopard Due to Licensing Issues? - sant0sk1
http://www.macrumors.com/2009/09/01/lack-of-zfs-file-system-support-in-snow-leopard-due-to-licensing-issues/
======
spydez
Apple uses DTrace. DTrace was made by Sun. DTrace is CDDL. ZFS is CDDL. ZFS is
made by Sun. I don't think it was just the license.

~~~
sp332
Nice chiasmus!

